# Tinting Paint



## elizabeth2004 (Dec 5, 2004)

I am a single lady living on an extremely low income. I own my own home and have found paint for a very reasonable price, but it is all either white or off white. Can a person tint their own paint? Is there a product that maybe comes in a pre-measured amount for a gallon? Or will paint centers tint paint you have bought somewhere else? I cannot afford $20+ for paint and I would like my house to be attractive. Can anyone give me any ideas about this? : :


----------



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

elizabeth2004 said:


> I am a single lady living on an extremely low income. I own my own home and have found paint for a very reasonable price, but it is all either white or off white. Can a person tint their own paint? Is there a product that maybe comes in a pre-measured amount for a gallon? Or will paint centers tint paint you have bought somewhere else? I cannot afford $20+ for paint and I would like my house to be attractive. Can anyone give me any ideas about this? : :



call a local paint store or a store the deals in paint that can tint. Ask them. There might be a small charge if any at all. You'll be able to get the exact tint you need or want. It's a lot harder to do then it sounds. I'm sure someone will do it for you. They may not guarentee the right color you want, but I'm sure it would be close.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Many box stores resell paint that was not properly matched for a fraction of the cost of the paint. You might want to look there and ask the paint man. If you are willing to wait and have a few stores at your disposal you can really get a deal.


----------

